# We've had yearlings and 3yo - how about your 2yo?



## Lgd (14 March 2012)

This is my homebred 2yo colt enjoying being nekkid in the sun. KWPN by Mooiman out of my advanced dressage mare.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150650176137978.415271.673237977&type=1&l=7e97e113bb


----------



## cruiseline (14 March 2012)

Here is one of our 2 year olds, practicing his piaffe in the field.


----------



## amy_b (14 March 2012)

mine isnt ready for 2yo photos yet!!  he looks like a yak!!  he errm...was cosy and au natural in winter!!


----------



## Herts05 (14 March 2012)

amy-b - know what you mean about the natural look. Am bringing my 2 year old luso x wb home this weekend and am dreading what others will think of him. Needs a good wash and brush up, oh and a major mane pull.


----------



## Botters (14 March 2012)

This is my nearly 2 year old yak Gracie







She looked better as a yearling! 

She is by Yarland Summersong (Fleetwater Opposition) out of a Bohemond mare. Her full sister is coming up to 4 and is currently being backed


----------



## CILLA (14 March 2012)

Looks very similiar to our two year old (May). Losing winter coat will look better in a few weeks. What height are yours. We cannot get the measuring stick near but approx 15hands. Will have to take some photos.


----------



## Capriole (14 March 2012)

mines all knees and hocks, the lanky streak of ****


----------



## Holly831 (14 March 2012)

Not a fantastic photo but this is my woolly mamouth aged 20 months 

He stands 16hh at withers and is bum high - will try and get some more photos later 



http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0670105829851.417475.567509850&type=3&theater


----------



## amy_b (14 March 2012)

Botters said:



			She is by Yarland Summersong (Fleetwater Opposition) out of a Bohemond mare. Her full sister is coming up to 4 and is currently being backed
		
Click to expand...

niiice, I really like Yarlands summersong but put off by importing semen.  haven't done it before and sounds so much more complicated! (probably just me being stupid lol!!)

Ours was 16h(ish) last time we measured and was croup high. might be due another measure soon  he makes yours all look sleek compared to his coat tho!! he's kitted out for the arctic!!  I wouldnt mind but he is 75% TB!!!


----------



## Lgd (14 March 2012)

My poor lad had no choice in the pampered stakes as he was on box rest until October and then restricted turnout - got a nail in his foot that needed surgery and horspital for 10 days - hence the boots as still being a bit precious about him  

He gets a fairly pathetic winter coat so ended up rugged.


----------



## Lgd (14 March 2012)

Holly831 said:



			Not a fantastic photo but this is my woolly mamouth aged 20 months 

He stands 16hh at withers and is bum high - will try and get some more photos later 



http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0670105829851.417475.567509850&type=3&theater

Click to expand...

Makes Fly look like a shrimp and he's over 15hh in front (and 15.2hh behind!) although it does have me touch worried as his Mum was just over 15hh as a late 4yo and she grew to 8yo & finished at 16hh. :gulp:


----------



## classic_astra (14 March 2012)

my filly is 2 next month, welsh d x warmblood


----------



## ElleJS (14 March 2012)

I have 2 Kannan two year olds in and they are HUGE!!!! Never seen such big 2yo's...(considering the dam of one is my petite 15.3 event mare) has anyone any experience with Kannan offspring? nice to see others also looking similar and wooly! They are all gorgeous!


----------



## Holly831 (14 March 2012)

Lgd said:



			Makes Fly look like a shrimp and he's over 15hh in front (and 15.2hh behind!) although it does have me touch worried as his Mum was just over 15hh as a late 4yo and she grew to 8yo & finished at 16hh. :gulp:
		
Click to expand...

I think Rocky was about the same size as Fly when he was living next door to us - I will have to hunt out photos i have of them 'playing' over the fence 

I really hope he stops growing soon though!!


----------



## hobo (14 March 2012)

My 2 in June wa
	
	
		
		
	


	




rmblood cross with her mum.
Doing hand stand.





Wintered a little too well!


----------



## Sparkles (14 March 2012)

Sparks, 2010 baby


----------



## Enfys (15 March 2012)

Appy







Paint pony and another Appy 













They seem to spend most of their time rough housing


----------



## EstherYoung (15 March 2012)

Ours at 20 months:






He's a little weed at the moment - all legs and not much else. Over the last couple of weeks he's started to look a bit less yearlingy, but his backside has shot up even more since the above pic was taken. I think at this age you do have to close your eyes and keep the faith a little bit 

His little personality is coming out more and more every day though, and he's getting to be quite a confident little soul.


----------



## NicolaC (15 March 2012)

This is my rising 2 year old ( May ) Section A Colt a couple of weeks ago at a show.


----------



## saz5083 (15 March 2012)

Heres my hairy monster, 22 months.
With his pal, my 21year old


----------



## Botters (15 March 2012)

amy_b said:



			niiice, I really like Yarlands summersong but put off by importing semen.  haven't done it before and sounds so much more complicated! (probably just me being stupid lol!!)

Ours was 16h(ish) last time we measured and was croup high. might be due another measure soon  he makes yours all look sleek compared to his coat tho!! he's kitted out for the arctic!!  I wouldnt mind but he is 75% TB!!! 

Click to expand...

Thanks, he really is special, even more so when you meet him in person! His stuff doesn't freeze though so you will struggle to get him in the UK, I think that is why you don't hear much of him over here.

I have no idea how high she is at the moment, I will have to get my mum at her with the stick, but she should make 16.1hh ish, her sister is already around that and is coming up to 4

This is her full sister at 3


----------



## Botters (15 March 2012)

Sorry only just realised how big that photo was!


And she has her donkey face on, she is pretty really, honest!


----------



## amy_b (15 March 2012)

Botters said:



			Sorry only just realised how big that photo was!
		
Click to expand...

asif that wasnt done on purpose to show every tiny detail!! 

hmmphh. even more jealous now!!



Botters said:



			Thanks, he really is special, even more so when you meet him in person! His stuff doesn't freeze though so you will struggle to get him in the UK, I think that is why you don't hear much of him over here.
		
Click to expand...

hopefully some off his offspring at least will start to filter accross. big Le Prince des Bois fan aswell but it is near impossible to find info on him aswell! My trainer has a Yarlands summer song 3* horse, I have never asked him where he came from (if he knows) such a shame that such a  nice stallion was sold abroad and we have little access to him/them!  

with all of that said he is probably out of my budget anyway!! lol!!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 March 2012)

Here's a little video (I don't have a recent photo on my computer), he's just turned two. 








ETA. I should have put this in - he's by AV Montoya and out of Anya Estopa.


----------



## angrovestud (15 March 2012)

Angrove Rumsyllabub full sister to Angrove rumbaba at 21 months she is going to be even bigger then Rummy !


----------



## Botters (15 March 2012)

amy_b said:



			asif that wasnt done on purpose to show every tiny detail!! 

hmmphh. even more jealous now!!



hopefully some off his offspring at least will start to filter accross. big Le Prince des Bois fan aswell but it is near impossible to find info on him aswell! My trainer has a Yarlands summer song 3* horse, I have never asked him where he came from (if he knows) such a shame that such a  nice stallion was sold abroad and we have little access to him/them!  

with all of that said he is probably out of my budget anyway!! lol!! 

Click to expand...


Not at all on purpose  honest...she is such a little rubber ball of muscley goodness and not even in proper work yet! I also love her furry heels in this pic!

Both my babies by him will be coming over here. The 2 year old will be sold, as apparently I'm not allowed to keep them all! Her older sister will go off to a pro rider, as I am a useless wimp.

I love Le Prince des Bois - he is so bold XC (just like his dad), sometimes it looks a little kamikaze! He has a super temperament too. 

I remember reading that there was a dispute over ownership of Yarland, and Marie Christine Duroy, his rider, sold all her other horses in order to buy him, as she thinks so highly of him, she still owns him to this day.


----------



## wynter (15 March 2012)

Lowenna holstein filly by Bartender, she's 2 in may and is growing like mad at the moment she's 16hh already  
Sorry such a bad photo and doesn't show how lovely she is. 
Her breeding http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/miracle+wc







Loving the photo's of everyone else's 2 yr olds


----------



## Anastasia (16 March 2012)

This is our two year old - MFS Don Highlander, pictures taken on the 13th March

http://photobucket.com/donhighlander


----------



## Four Seasons (16 March 2012)

What a bodybuilder.... Very well developed for a 2 year old.

Four Seasons (Vivaldi x Wolfgang) KWPN stallion, on these pics 21 months. Now 22 months.












He's already 1.66 m (I think 16.2 hh?)!!!!!


----------



## Botters (16 March 2012)

Anastasia and Four Seasons they are both bloody hoooge!

Glad my girls aren't that big, I'd be scared! My 17hh WB mare is currently in foal and I just know that a massive naughty colt is going to pop out!


----------



## Anastasia (16 March 2012)

Ooohh Fourseasons like him!  Are you thinking of putting him forward for the Keurings?

Yes Highlander is well built....its all the exercise him and another colt do, keep themselves well muscled....lol  I would say our guy will make 16.2hh.


----------



## Four Seasons (16 March 2012)

Thanks! Yes, we'll see how he develops this summer. If he get his "oomph" look, he'll go to the keuring at the end of this year, if not it'll be next year.

Yeah, yours is very well muscled... Four plays alot aswell.... but Don Highlander is... extremely well muscled!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (16 March 2012)

FourSeasons he is LOVELY!!


----------



## little_Christmas_monkey (16 March 2012)

hope this work this is a video of my ID x he will 2 in may he is the chestnut the grey boy is my 3 year old connemara 

http://www.facebook.com/gemma.boyd1...0424165491755&set=vb.697826754&type=2&theater


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 March 2012)

little_pink_monkey25 said:



			hope this work this is a video of my ID x he will 2 in may he is the chestnut the grey boy is my 3 year old connemara 

http://www.facebook.com/gemma.boyd1...0424165491755&set=vb.697826754&type=2&theater

Click to expand...

It says 'content unavailable'.


----------



## Simsar (17 March 2012)

Lugs 20 months old. Pure bred ID


----------



## little_Christmas_monkey (26 March 2012)

this is my 2 yr old ID X 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...0204706886755.306232.697826754&type=1&theater


----------



## Beatrice5 (26 March 2012)

Simsar - I love Lugs 

Mine is going through a real ugly phase but Lugs looks really well proportioned. Such a good pic too - you must be very pleased.


----------



## Simsar (27 March 2012)

Beatrice5, we are really pleased with him, such a good boy and still with a little bit of spark 
As for the well proportioned, I have to say that it is just the pic, he is actually going through a bit of a gangly stage atm, but still not to bad for just dragged out the field!

Thanks for the comment


----------



## not_with_it (28 March 2012)

Dixie will be 2 next month.


----------



## cloppy (17 May 2012)

Maple will be 2 on the 31st may.


----------



## charlimouse (17 May 2012)

This is Celeste, born on 3/6/2010 by Sempers Spirit, out of my TB event mare. She currently stands 14.2 at the withers and 14.3 at the rump. Her dam is 15.2 and her sire os 16.1, so I am hoping she is going to grow at some point! Luckily being only 5'2", it isn't the end of the world of she doesn't get much beyond 15hh!


----------



## Kallibear (18 May 2012)

why does no-one else's 2yr old look like a fugly gangly weed?! Some very well grown babies, unlike Roo the Weed 

This is Roo. ISH by RID Eastern Hero. Currently 15.3 and going up fast 













If you flip his (blonde?!) mane over the wrong side it makes his neck look less weedy






Showing off his TB side






And pretending to be an Arab






And this is why he's still a bit backwards: how he arrived 2 months ago. Terrified, caked in filthy and unhandled (he's been running like cattle over winter)


----------



## cblover (18 May 2012)

Here's my big boy!  Teddy 2 Shoes will be 2 in July.  He's a clyde x trad cob and already built like a tank!  Any ideas how big he will be at maturity?  His bum is 15.2hh and his withers 15.1hh or there abouts!  I was hoping he'd stop at 15.2....not sure I fancy my chances. LOL


----------



## fruity (18 May 2012)

Ah love seeing baby pics  mine is looking a little odd shaped at the mo,vvv bum high,big back end small front,hope she'll equal out as she gets older!

Perfect Harmony Tobiano ISH by Drumcross Spurs 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/....280873353581.179944.658333581&type=3&theater with her 3 yr old Dartmoor friend

and her album from foal to 2 yr old 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150684793008582.455159.658333581&type=3

Hope the pics worked if not i'll do them again.


----------



## Spiderman (18 May 2012)

My two....
Molly 






Billy


----------



## fruity (18 May 2012)

Spiderman said:



			My two....
Molly 






Billy





Click to expand...

oooh do you own Amour G? I love seeing his pics and updates on FB! Always thought if my filly who i posted above turns out to be a cracker i would love to have a foal one day and he keeps catching my eye. Your babies are v nice too!


----------



## YasandCrystal (20 May 2012)

Here is our new 2 year old Dales - Lowhouses Jonjo we got him today 







meeting the others:


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 May 2012)

I know that I've already put a vid on this thread... but here's a photo of the boy.


----------



## tabithakat64 (21 May 2012)

Simsar said:



			Lugs 20 months old. Pure bred ID





Click to expand...


What a gorgeous horse, I may have to steal him.


----------



## wynter (21 May 2012)

Mines just started filling out now and looking a bit more grown up


----------



## Simsar (21 May 2012)

tabithakat64 said:



			What a gorgeous horse, I may have to steal him.

Click to expand...

Thanks, he has gone up since that pic was taken and is looking a lot more athletic, he is having a 'test lap' with some of our mares atm to see what he throws before going forward for grading.

He would be easy to steal, as he had never left the farm or seen a lorry till last Saturday and just walked up the ramp and on like he had been doing it all his life, bless. 

Thanks again for the comment


----------



## tikino (24 May 2012)

here is my 2 yr old will be 2 middle of june he is by Renkum Ramon x renkum valentino and dam is skyes the limit x toux barnum by maurison


----------



## tikino (3 June 2012)

here is more of fergus who will be 2 on 16th june (pictures were took today on my phone)


----------



## Eothain (3 June 2012)

Here's my two year old colt by Baltimore(BWP) out of a Duca Di Busted(XX) X Laughton's Flight(ISH) X Aristocracy(XX) mother







You may remember him from:
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=364399

This is him as a foal!


----------



## Waterborn (3 June 2012)

My two year olds enjoying life


----------



## Lgd (3 June 2012)

More up to date of Fly - poor lad is extremely bum high!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150701580777978.423189.673237977&type=1&l=6f19d7d5c3


----------



## sz90168 (3 June 2012)

Here is a picture of my handsome two year old gelding trying to help me poo pick. He has still got a bit of winter coat left in the pic but it was taken last month.


----------



## cloppy (3 June 2012)

Heres Hollen Thumbelina BRP on her 2nd birthday which was yesterday.


----------



## KSR (4 June 2012)

My 2yo purebred CB.. I don't have any better photos at the moment.. He's the one with the teeth out chasing his 3yo cousin


----------



## KSR (4 June 2012)




----------



## whisp&willow (4 June 2012)

what are you all feeding them??!!  they all make my 2 yo look like a runty weed!  

lovely pics, i enjoyed seeing them... although they make willow seem tiny!  i think we must mature very slowly over on the north west coast... i'll be 28 this year and get asked for I.D every time!  

will take pics of willow this week when i have a cameraman/ extra handler!


----------



## Botters (12 June 2012)

I now have some better pictures of Gracie (Yarland Summersong), although she still looks titchey compared to some of yours!

This is her first little play in the school


----------



## abuela (13 June 2012)

2 years and 4 months. Pure Spanish filly Arco Iris P. 

She has been determinedly bay up to now, but as summer comes in she is showing definite signs of greying.
*Both parents are grey. Her mother is Pallares/Guardiola with a bay mother, her father is Bohorquez, son of the bay Albero II.


----------



## JonnisSwe (16 June 2012)

Here is Annie, 2yo.


----------



## vicky86 (18 June 2012)

Anastasia said:



			This is our two year old - MFS Don Highlander, pictures taken on the 13th March

http://photobucket.com/donhighlander
























Click to expand...


He's stunning!! Majorly my type.


----------



## rachyblue (18 June 2012)

Maxamillion - by Medoc out of a Rubinstein mare, he's a bit soggy in the first pic;







But he is a pretty boy (well I think so, but I guess I'm biased hehe)


----------

